# Points or desirable fixed week??



## andex (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure where to post this?? if you had a choice what would you prefer? A time share with fixed week 26 or 52 good resort good location. Or be part of point system? I am assuming week26,51, 52 might be better but I am not sure how to make that work for me in my present awareness of how to maximize my timeshare experience? Any feedback would be appreciated!
Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## andex (Feb 2, 2012)

maybe its a stupid question? Just wondering? 
Seems like a lot of tug week owner out there.
 We own multiple businesses? We always close at Christmas and we have a 4 and 7 year old! Straight week 51 52 seems to make sense in my situation! Already own 2 point timeshares resale. An y body care to shed some opinions! Thinking Orlando great for next 10 years.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 2, 2012)

andex said:


> maybe its a stupid question? Just wondering?
> Seems like a lot of tug week owner out there.
> We own multiple businesses? We always close at Christmas and we have a 4 and 7 year old! Straight week 51 52 seems to make sense in my situation! Already own 2 point timeshares resale. An y body care to shed some opinions! Thinking Orlando great for next 10 years.



Not a stupid question.  I'll try to answer even though I don't yet own a TS and all I have been doing is reading, reading and reading.

Fixed week - a desirable fixed week at a resort you like to visit year after year gives you 100% assurance that you will have the time and place.  No headaches or worries.

Point system -  you will be competing with other owners for the most desirable weeks.  You will likely have to plan way ahead and even then, you might still have to "settle" for some other week.  One pro - some float point systems allow you to book multiple resorts as an option giving you more variety.  You might be able to have an advanced reservation privilege at your "home" resort compared to the other resorts in the point system but it is still no guaranty for a specific week.  

I think you answered your own question.  You need a high demand week 51 or 52.  Only a fixed week will guaranty you that.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 3, 2012)

Point systems are great for the variety and flexibility they provide, ie multiple locations that you can visit at different times each year, but if variety and flexibility are not important to you. or more to the point, you need a guarantee, than a fixed week would be best. 

In your case I would think a fixed week would work best

However Wyndham points with Advanced Reservation Priority at a home resort may offer you the best of both worlds.. (other point systems may offer something similar...I dont know)


----------



## e.bram (Feb 3, 2012)

ron:
Some Wyndham points resorts were also converted fixed weeks to start and mostly(if not all) dog weeks converted. In those resorts points holders will not have access to prime weeks.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 3, 2012)

At one time I owned 5 Marriott Weeks, 4 were floating and one, Monarch on HHI, was a Fixed Week.  The last to go when I divested my Marriotts was my Summer Monarch Fixed Week.  Every Week I bought after divesting my Marriotts were Fixed Weeks.  Put me in the Fixed Week camp.

George


----------



## ronparise (Feb 3, 2012)

e.bram said:


> ron:
> Some Wyndham points resorts were also converted fixed weeks to start and mostly(if not all) dog weeks converted. In those resorts points holders will not have access to prime weeks.



Im well aware of that. I own several floating weeks at Wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort...There are 250 units in this building but less than 10 are available to Points owners. I have however been able to reserve even the most in demand weeks (Mardi Gras, Jazz fest, and Sugar Bowl), using my points at exactly 7am 10 months ahead of check in. If I had points based at Avenue Plaza (few and far between), Im convinced I  could get anything I want ARP

The op however was talking about Orlando. Bonnet Creek is big and all udi, If he owned points deeded at Bonnet Creek, I think he could reserve anything he wanted (Christmas for example) 13 months in advance. And if for some reason he didnt want a Disney experience at Christmas, one year. There are other choices he can make with his points...A fixed week wont give that balance between guarantee and flexibility, with out using RCI and paying their exchange fees


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought 2 fixed weeks--prime summer East Coast beach weeks that we intended to use and NEVER trade. Worked great for 4 years, then guess what? Kids grew up and didn't like going to the beach 2X in summer. But, b/c they are prime weeks, I get good trading power in RCI and II and we trade out for great places. But, a mini-system would now be easier for us.
Orlando at Christmas is another place like the beach for us. We traded in for several years for Christmas at Disney, then we decided traveling then was a pain and WDW was just too crowded. However, a fixed week 52 gets excellent TPUs in RCI. Week 51 can fall before Christmas some years, you I would get 52, if you decide on Orlando.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think a HGVC points based out of Orlando might be a good fit.  If you buy the right season, your odds of getting what you whan increase dramatically.  Another option is buying a fixed week 51 or 52 that trades in RCI with a high TPU, that way, you could get 2 or more weeks at other times or other destinations.


----------



## andex (Feb 6, 2012)

Boils down to guarantees vs. flexibility. I suppose Orlando every year might get tiresome after a while. If does then I have to join RCI and start paying exchange fees. Those are another 2 fees to tack on the overall annual cost…Blaa… maybe time to look at another TS chain. 
I get the impression Marriots MF are little high. wyndham and HGVC are a bit more reasonable. Ron I see that you are also realtor. I have one technical question for you.  Can a private corporation own wyndham TS? And two less technical question. Can you use your wyndham points for hotel room like super 8, Howard Johnson, and how long are the points good for.
Thanks for all your responses. If anything I am little more hesitant to pull the trigger on my 3rd and final timeshare.


----------



## horsecreek (Feb 29, 2012)

*Rent*

Don't forget that renting in Orlando is easy and might cost less than maintenance fees.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 29, 2012)

andex said:


> Boils down to guarantees vs. flexibility. I suppose Orlando every year might get tiresome after a while. If does then I have to join RCI and start paying exchange fees. Those are another 2 fees to tack on the overall annual cost…Blaa… maybe time to look at another TS chain.
> I get the impression Marriots MF are little high. wyndham and HGVC are a bit more reasonable. Ron I see that you are also realtor. I have one technical question for you.  Can a private corporation own wyndham TS? And two less technical question. Can you use your wyndham points for hotel room like super 8, Howard Johnson, and how long are the points good for.
> Thanks for all your responses. If anything I am little more hesitant to pull the trigger on my 3rd and final timeshare.



Sorry I missed your questions when you posted them

Yes,  a corporation can own Wyndham timeshares, weeks or points and yes you can use Wyndham points at the various Wyndham hotel brands by converting your Wyndham timeshare points to Wyndham rewards points and then using them to book hotel rooms. But I dont know the conversion formula. I suspect that it would be cheaper to pay cash at the hotel


----------



## andex (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks ron.


----------

